# Re: what do i need to get into the army



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Solomon" <hinge23@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 07 May 2000 06:54:36 PDT*
Basic requirements are: Be a Canadian Citizen, 17 yrs old, Be phyically fit 
and be able to pass the minimum physical fittness requirements  tests and 
apptitude tests.
Hope this helps.                      Good Luck.
>From: k5349@HOTMAIL.COM christopher fletcher
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: what do i need to get into the army
>Date: Sun, 7 May 2000 03:31:18 -0400
>
>The following comments were submitted by
>christopher fletcher k5349@hotmail.com on
>Sunday, May 7, 2000 at 03:31:18
>to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>what requierments do i have to have to get into the canadian army so i need 
>a high school diploma please write back and give me as much information as 
>you can
>thank you
>
>chris fletcher
>
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"christopher fletcher" <k5349@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT*
hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23 and i am in good shape but 
i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to join the army?? could you 
tell me some different areas in which i can join??
thanks
chris fletcher
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Greg Sartorelli" <gregsartorelli@home.com>* on *Sun, 7 May 2000 18:58:17 -0400*
If you have a grade 10 education, you can join the primary reserve force. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Sun, 7 May 2000 21:09:10 -0400*
List,
The application procedure and requirements for the CF are the same for the
Reg and P-res except that you may be a landed immigrant to join the P-res.
They are....Min 15 SS credits grade 10, Canadian citizen, and be free from
any legal obligations.  You must pass the PT, Aptitude test, and be
medically fit.  **you must be at least 16 yrs of age**
-bill
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Greg Sartorelli
Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:58 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
If you have a grade 10 education, you can join the primary reserve force.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Solomon" <hinge23@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 07 May 2000 18:39:37 PDT*
You only need 15 high school credits so you might be alright.
                                          Good Luck.
>From: "christopher fletcher" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
>
>hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23 and i am in good shape but
>i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to join the army?? could you
>tell me some different areas in which i can join??
>
>thanks
>chris fletcher
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"john sanders" <magilla100@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 07 May 2000 20:42:37 MDT*
Hi ya, im pretty sure ya need a minimum of grade ten education, i also 
suggest you are a team player, with a good attitude, and have no problems 
with authority, and you should also be a people person, just some hints.
>From: "christopher fletcher" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
>
>hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23 and i am in good shape but
>i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to join the army?? could you
>tell me some different areas in which i can join??
>
>thanks
>chris fletcher
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ephrem" <myway@supernet.ca>* on *Sun, 7 May 2000 23:15:12 -0700*
Dear Brother
 i Got more than 60 credit from my Highschool, But the thing is see i have
been in canada for 2 years and 9 month that means not yet citzen
ship.........
do u think they will be able to accept me in The Airforce which  is known as
Black Watch?
 waiting?
----- Original Message -----
From: "Adam Solomon" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:39 PM
Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> You only need 15 high school credits so you might be alright.
>                                           Good Luck.
>
>
> >From: "christopher fletcher" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> >Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
> >
> >hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23 and i am in good shape
but
> >i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to join the army?? could
you
> >tell me some different areas in which i can join??
> >
> >thanks
> >chris fletcher
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ephrem" <myway@supernet.ca>* on *Sun, 7 May 2000 23:22:00 -0700*
Really Thanks Bro
But I have some thing to ask.. see as i told u b4 i am still immigrant means
not yet 4 citzen ship. and i live in montreal so which one of them u think
can accept me, Because i have more than 60 credit in Montreal high school,
can u please give me thier phone number in Montreal or Ottawa. i  mean the
reservation?
 Thanks A Lot
----- Original Message -----
From: "william durrant" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:09 PM
Subject: RE: what do i need to get into the army
> List,
> The application procedure and requirements for the CF are the same for the
> Reg and P-res except that you may be a landed immigrant to join the P-res.
> They are....Min 15 SS credits grade 10, Canadian citizen, and be free
from
> any legal obligations.  You must pass the PT, Aptitude test, and be
> medically fit.  **you must be at least 16 yrs of age**
> -bill
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Greg Sartorelli
> Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:58 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>
>
> If you have a grade 10 education, you can join the primary reserve force.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ephrem" <myway@supernet.ca>* on *Sun, 7 May 2000 23:23:17 -0700*
Thanks a Lot
 I DO HAVE MORE THAN 60 CREDIT, BUT THE ONLY THING  I S THINK U HAVE TO BE
CANADIAN CITEZEN SHIP IN ORDER TO JOIN THE ARMY SPECAILLY THE AIRFORCE. SO
WHERE DO U THINK  I CAN BE ABLE TO JOIN AND HOW CAN I CONTACT THEM?
 WAITING FOR HELP THANKS
----- Original Message -----
From: "william durrant" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:09 PM
Subject: RE: what do i need to get into the army
> List,
> The application procedure and requirements for the CF are the same for the
> Reg and P-res except that you may be a landed immigrant to join the P-res.
> They are....Min 15 SS credits grade 10, Canadian citizen, and be free
from
> any legal obligations.  You must pass the PT, Aptitude test, and be
> medically fit.  **you must be at least 16 yrs of age**
> -bill
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Greg Sartorelli
> Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:58 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>
>
> If you have a grade 10 education, you can join the primary reserve force.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ephrem" <myway@supernet.ca>* on *Sun, 7 May 2000 23:24:17 -0700*
OH OK THANKS BRO
I DON‘T REALLY WILL HAVE PRB WITH THAT THE ONLY THING IS THAT I AM NOT
CANADIAN CITEZEN SHIP YET?
 MERCI
----- Original Message -----
From: "john sanders" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 7:42 PM
Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>
> Hi ya, im pretty sure ya need a minimum of grade ten education, i also
> suggest you are a team player, with a good attitude, and have no problems
> with authority, and you should also be a people person, just some hints.
>
> >From: "christopher fletcher" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> >Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
> >
> >hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23 and i am in good shape
but
> >i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to join the army?? could
you
> >tell me some different areas in which i can join??
> >
> >thanks
> >chris fletcher
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Craig Ozolins <death_106@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 8 May 2000 08:46:47 -0700 (PDT)*
you suck 
--- john sanders  wrote:
> 
> Hi ya, im pretty sure ya need a minimum of grade ten
> education, i also 
> suggest you are a team player, with a good attitude,
> and have no problems 
> with authority, and you should also be a people
> person, just some hints.
> 
> >From: "christopher fletcher" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> >Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
> >
> >hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23
> and i am in good shape but
> >i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to
> join the army?? could you
> >tell me some different areas in which i can join??
> >
> >thanks
> >chris fletcher
>
>________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
>
________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Send instant messages  get email alerts with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ephrem" <myway@supernet.ca>* on *Mon, 8 May 2000 13:09:29 -0700*
f u
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Craig Ozolins" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 8:46 AM
Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> you suck 
> 
> --- john sanders  wrote:
> > 
> > Hi ya, im pretty sure ya need a minimum of grade ten
> > education, i also 
> > suggest you are a team player, with a good attitude,
> > and have no problems 
> > with authority, and you should also be a people
> > person, just some hints.
> > 
> > >From: "christopher fletcher" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> > >Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
> > >
> > >hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23
> > and i am in good shape but
> > >i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to
> > join the army?? could you
> > >tell me some different areas in which i can join??
> > >
> > >thanks
> > >chris fletcher
> >
> >________________________________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> > 
> >
> ________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Send instant messages  get email alerts with Yahoo! Messenger.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *james.hanna@ca.pwcglobal.com* on *Mon, 08 May 2000 16:32:12 -0400*
If you are interested in joining the Black Watch, phone 496-1686 , dial 229 when
the message picks up, and ask for MCpl Miller.
He is in charge of recruiting for the unit.  You could also come down to the
unit 2067 Bleury Street, just north of President Kennedy
on Tuesday night between 7 and 8, and ask for MCpl Miller.   The Black Watch is
a Highland infantry unit based in Montreal, and is part of
34 Brigade.  It has nothing to do with the Air Force other than very
occasionally hitching a ride in a Griffin.
You do not have to be a Canadian citizen, as long as you have permanent
residency in Canada.
It is probably too late to begin training for the current year.
If you want to join the Air Force Reserves, go to the Canadian Forces Recruiting
Centre.  It is at the corner of
Drummond and Ste. Catherine Street.  They can give you more information there
but be warned: the reserve units are
based out of St. Hubert, on the South Shore..  I don‘t know what you are
planning to do in the air force, but most jobs
require some strong education.
Incidentally, we just had our Church Parade/Change of Command yesterday.   The
new CO is L.Col Bruce Bolton, who was
a former Pipe Major and RSM.
While I‘m on the topic, thanks to ?Dave for the Black Watch - Cypress story -
I‘ll be posting it in the Red Hackle Club
for the guys on Tuesday.
Nemo me impune lacessit,
James
Dear Brother
 i Got more than 60 credit from my Highschool, But the thing is see i have
been in canada for 2 years and 9 month that means not yet citzen
ship.........
do u think they will be able to accept me in The Airforce which  is known as
Black Watch?
 waiting?
----------------------------------------------------------------
The information transmitted is intended only for the person or entity to which
it is addressed and may contain confidential and/or privileged material.  Any
review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of, or taking of any action
in reliance upon, this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited.   If you received this in error, please
contact the sender and delete the material from any computer.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Mon, 08 May 2000 17:23:09 -0600*
--------------3DDFD3BD87740D4AF0ED6836
ephrem,
        So with your decision to act like an idiot, I question your so called
apology of a couple of days ago. Why don‘t you do us a favour and remove
yourself from this list. Clearly you are only interested in behaving badly. If
you actually have any serious intention of joining the military, your bad
behaviour will get you absolutely nowhere and then of course, you‘ll complain
how you were treated oh so badly and everyone picked on you. So why bother?
        As for you Mr Ozolins, sort yourself out, your behaviour is no better,
the same applies to you.
Francois
ephrem wrote:
> f u
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Craig Ozolins" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 8:46 AM
> Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>
> > you suck
> >
> > --- john sanders  wrote:
> > >
> > > Hi ya, im pretty sure ya need a minimum of grade ten
> > > education, i also
> > > suggest you are a team player, with a good attitude,
> > > and have no problems
> > > with authority, and you should also be a people
> > > person, just some hints.
> > >
> > > >From: "christopher fletcher" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> > > >Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
> > > >
> > > >hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23
> > > and i am in good shape but
> > > >i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to
> > > join the army?? could you
> > > >tell me some different areas in which i can join??
> > > >
> > > >thanks
> > > >chris fletcher
> > >
> > >________________________________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Send instant messages  get email alerts with Yahoo! Messenger.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------3DDFD3BD87740D4AF0ED6836
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------3DDFD3BD87740D4AF0ED6836--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ephrem" <myway@supernet.ca>* on *Mon, 8 May 2000 20:20:48 -0700*
Dear Bro/Sis
Thanks A lot for spending your time to guide me through all these and do
really appreciate that.. that is the only prb i had just b/c i am still not
citzen ship but now i have to weak up and sereach all info
thanks Lot
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 1:32 PM
Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army/Black Watch
>
>
>
> If you are interested in joining the Black Watch, phone 496-1686 , dial
229 when
> the message picks up, and ask for MCpl Miller.
> He is in charge of recruiting for the unit.  You could also come down to
the
> unit 2067 Bleury Street, just north of President Kennedy
> on Tuesday night between 7 and 8, and ask for MCpl Miller.   The Black
Watch is
> a Highland infantry unit based in Montreal, and is part of
> 34 Brigade.  It has nothing to do with the Air Force other than very
> occasionally hitching a ride in a Griffin.
>
> You do not have to be a Canadian citizen, as long as you have permanent
> residency in Canada.
> It is probably too late to begin training for the current year.
>
> If you want to join the Air Force Reserves, go to the Canadian Forces
Recruiting
> Centre.  It is at the corner of
> Drummond and Ste. Catherine Street.  They can give you more information
there
> but be warned: the reserve units are
> based out of St. Hubert, on the South Shore..  I don‘t know what you are
> planning to do in the air force, but most jobs
> require some strong education.
>
> Incidentally, we just had our Church Parade/Change of Command yesterday.
The
> new CO is L.Col Bruce Bolton, who was
> a former Pipe Major and RSM.
>
> While I‘m on the topic, thanks to ?Dave for the Black Watch - Cypress
story -
> I‘ll be posting it in the Red Hackle Club
> for the guys on Tuesday.
>
> Nemo me impune lacessit,
>
> James
>
>
> Dear Brother
>  i Got more than 60 credit from my Highschool, But the thing is see i have
> been in canada for 2 years and 9 month that means not yet citzen
> ship.........
> do u think they will be able to accept me in The Airforce which  is known
as
> Black Watch?
>  waiting?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> The information transmitted is intended only for the person or entity to
which
> it is addressed and may contain confidential and/or privileged material.
Any
> review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of, or taking of any
action
> in reliance upon, this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited.   If you received this in error, please
> contact the sender and delete the material from any computer.
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"ephrem" <myway@supernet.ca>* on *Mon, 8 May 2000 20:24:03 -0700*
/ignore You see as it has been said there is one stupid among 1000 i found
it real see i apologized to the whole group of misbehaiving last time but i
see u still talking ****? well look bro i have no time for u...... but for
those who accept my apology and keep advicing me God Bless them.
and one more thing i am talking to F.A please don‘t email me it is time now
to know who are nice and who are usful for me so please don‘t email me at
all. got no time for u?
this is what u emailed me and i really feel sorry of your ignorant>
ephrem,
        So with your decision to act like an idiot, I question your so
called
apology of a couple of days ago. Why don‘t you do us a favour and remove
yourself from this list. Clearly you are only interested in behaving badly.
If
you actually have any serious intention of joining the military, your bad
behaviour will get you absolutely nowhere and then of course, you‘ll
complain
how you were treated oh so badly and everyone picked on you. So why bother?
        As for you Mr Ozolins, sort yourself out, your behaviour is no
better,
the same applies to you.
----- Original Message -----
From: "F. A." 
To: 
Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 4:23 PM
Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> ephrem,
>
>         So with your decision to act like an idiot, I question your so
called
> apology of a couple of days ago. Why don‘t you do us a favour and remove
> yourself from this list. Clearly you are only interested in behaving
badly. If
> you actually have any serious intention of joining the military, your bad
> behaviour will get you absolutely nowhere and then of course, you‘ll
complain
> how you were treated oh so badly and everyone picked on you. So why
bother?
>         As for you Mr Ozolins, sort yourself out, your behaviour is no
better,
> the same applies to you.
>
> Francois
>
>
> ephrem wrote:
>
> > f u
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Craig Ozolins" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 8:46 AM
> > Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> >
> > > you suck
> > >
> > > --- john sanders  wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Hi ya, im pretty sure ya need a minimum of grade ten
> > > > education, i also
> > > > suggest you are a team player, with a good attitude,
> > > > and have no problems
> > > > with authority, and you should also be a people
> > > > person, just some hints.
> > > >
> > > > >From: "christopher fletcher" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> > > > >Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
> > > > >
> > > > >hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23
> > > > and i am in good shape but
> > > > >i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to
> > > > join the army?? could you
> > > > >tell me some different areas in which i can join??
> > > > >
> > > > >thanks
> > > > >chris fletcher
> > > >
> > >
>________________________________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > >
________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Send instant messages  get email alerts with Yahoo! Messenger.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 09 May 2000 00:11:13 -0600*
--------------138F8C3D70F1C1B3A015995D
What language are you using? You make no sense...
ephrem wrote:
> /ignore You see as it has been said there is one stupid among 1000 i found
> it real see i apologized to the whole group of misbehaiving last time but i
> see u still talking ****? well look bro i have no time for u...... but for
> those who accept my apology and keep advicing me God Bless them.
> and one more thing i am talking to F.A please don‘t email me it is time now
> to know who are nice and who are usful for me so please don‘t email me at
> all. got no time for u?
> this is what u emailed me and i really feel sorry of your ignorant>
> ephrem,
>
>         So with your decision to act like an idiot, I question your so
> called
> apology of a couple of days ago. Why don‘t you do us a favour and remove
> yourself from this list. Clearly you are only interested in behaving badly.
> If
> you actually have any serious intention of joining the military, your bad
> behaviour will get you absolutely nowhere and then of course, you‘ll
> complain
> how you were treated oh so badly and everyone picked on you. So why bother?
>         As for you Mr Ozolins, sort yourself out, your behaviour is no
> better,
> the same applies to you.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "F. A." 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 4:23 PM
> Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>
> > ephrem,
> >
> >         So with your decision to act like an idiot, I question your so
> called
> > apology of a couple of days ago. Why don‘t you do us a favour and remove
> > yourself from this list. Clearly you are only interested in behaving
> badly. If
> > you actually have any serious intention of joining the military, your bad
> > behaviour will get you absolutely nowhere and then of course, you‘ll
> complain
> > how you were treated oh so badly and everyone picked on you. So why
> bother?
> >         As for you Mr Ozolins, sort yourself out, your behaviour is no
> better,
> > the same applies to you.
> >
> > Francois
> >
> >
> > ephrem wrote:
> >
> > > f u
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Craig Ozolins" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 8:46 AM
> > > Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> > >
> > > > you suck
> > > >
> > > > --- john sanders  wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Hi ya, im pretty sure ya need a minimum of grade ten
> > > > > education, i also
> > > > > suggest you are a team player, with a good attitude,
> > > > > and have no problems
> > > > > with authority, and you should also be a people
> > > > > person, just some hints.
> > > > >
> > > > > >From: "christopher fletcher" 
> > > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> > > > > >Date: Sun, 07 May 2000 12:26:28 MDT
> > > > > >
> > > > > >hello again thanks that helps a bit well i am 23
> > > > > and i am in good shape but
> > > > > >i dont have a high school diplomado i need one to
> > > > > join the army?? could you
> > > > > >tell me some different areas in which i can join??
> > > > > >
> > > > > >thanks
> > > > > >chris fletcher
> > > > >
> > > >
> >________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > > message
> > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> ________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Send instant messages  get email alerts with Yahoo! Messenger.
> > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------138F8C3D70F1C1B3A015995D
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------138F8C3D70F1C1B3A015995D--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 9 May 2000 18:10:24 -0400*
i‘m just curious...don‘t you graduate from high school after having
successfully achieved 30 credits?  Did ephram do high school twice? Maybe he
should consider a third?
-bill
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of ephrem
Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 2:22 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
Really Thanks Bro
But I have some thing to ask.. see as i told u b4 i am still immigrant means
not yet 4 citzen ship. and i live in montreal so which one of them u think
can accept me, Because i have more than 60 credit in Montreal high school,
can u please give me thier phone number in Montreal or Ottawa. i  mean the
reservation?
 Thanks A Lot
----- Original Message -----
From: "william durrant" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:09 PM
Subject: RE: what do i need to get into the army
> List,
> The application procedure and requirements for the CF are the same for the
> Reg and P-res except that you may be a landed immigrant to join the P-res.
> They are....Min 15 SS credits grade 10, Canadian citizen, and be free
from
> any legal obligations.  You must pass the PT, Aptitude test, and be
> medically fit.  **you must be at least 16 yrs of age**
> -bill
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Greg Sartorelli
> Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:58 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>
>
> If you have a grade 10 education, you can join the primary reserve force.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 09 May 2000 18:20:43 -0400*
He is Quebec, so the HS system is different in 95 when I graduated we needed 110
credits to graduate
jf
william durrant wrote:
> i‘m just curious...don‘t you graduate from high school after having
> successfully achieved 30 credits?  Did ephram do high school twice? Maybe he
> should consider a third?
> -bill
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of ephrem
> Sent: Monday, May 08, 2000 2:22 AM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
>
> Really Thanks Bro
> But I have some thing to ask.. see as i told u b4 i am still immigrant means
> not yet 4 citzen ship. and i live in montreal so which one of them u think
> can accept me, Because i have more than 60 credit in Montreal high school,
> can u please give me thier phone number in Montreal or Ottawa. i  mean the
> reservation?
>  Thanks A Lot
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "william durrant" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:09 PM
> Subject: RE: what do i need to get into the army
>
> > List,
> > The application procedure and requirements for the CF are the same for the
> > Reg and P-res except that you may be a landed immigrant to join the P-res.
> > They are....Min 15 SS credits grade 10, Canadian citizen, and be free
> from
> > any legal obligations.  You must pass the PT, Aptitude test, and be
> > medically fit.  **you must be at least 16 yrs of age**
> > -bill
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Greg Sartorelli
> > Sent: Sunday, May 07, 2000 6:58 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: what do i need to get into the army
> >
> >
> > If you have a grade 10 education, you can join the primary reserve force.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"k k" <gimpy_pimpy2@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 12 May 2000 13:58:33 EDT*
combat infantry,infantry,airborne infantry,service battalion,scottish 
regiment,rifle regiment,medics,armour and many more combat infantry 
rule!!!!!
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"k k" <gimpy_pimpy2@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 12 May 2000 13:59:09 EDT*
exactly
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"k k" <gimpy_pimpy2@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 12 May 2000 14:00:47 EDT*
no citizenship required!
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

